# Chartering Lagoon 38 in BVI



## dancow (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi folks
We are going to be bare boating a Lagoon 380 through with Ed Hamilton - (boat by Sun sail) in the B.V.I. in Jan. 08. I will be the skipper. All of my sailing experience has been on mono hull sailboats. Does anyone have any advice on the challenges I may encounter as well as the details of the mechanics of the boat itself - dagger boards, sail attitude to windward, lateral drift, etc. Thanks for the reply.  
Dan.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I chartered out of the BVI in the Spring on a 34 Oceanis with Sunsail. Four on the boat, wife, me and two kids 9 and 11. The boat was plenty big, no doubt bigger would have been nicer -- but the cost right!

Get a good cruising guide and suggest going to the Sunsail site to see their recommended daily sails - nice and easy! 

Of the 7 nights we sailed, we only used mooring balls ($20) one night -- only because we got to a mooring later than usual and anchoring wasn't feasible do to the number of boats. 

Would be happy to answer specifics -- suggest buying the travel insurance - we got delayed, and it paid for itself immediately + some.

All in all great time --- am heading back this year to St. Vincent and am splurging on a 35 this year 

Bernie


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

*A few Differences*

Dancow: Did a Lagoon 380 earlier this year out of Antigua. Not sure I would call them challenges just differences. I'll go in your order
1) Dagger Boards - not on the 380.....stubby mini-keels...just under 4' draft
2) Windward Sailing - about 50 degrees or so if my memory is right...depending on sail quality......play with traveler to help
3) Lateral Drift?.....not sure what you mean here, two hulls help it track pretty straight

What to watch out for:
1) Windage - Between freeboard & Cabin shape....you can get surprised
2) Beam -Don't forget in close spaces.....crew communications help alot
3) Conditions - You will not get the same "feedback" as a monohull when the
winds climb...especially with Winter winds....don't get overpowered
4) Draft - don't get over-confident with images of being 2' from the beach, you can still damage the hulls, rudders & props hitting rocks, coral, etc if you get too greedy on that shallow spot ...and no it did not happen to me but I've been a spectator to it in Belize on another Cat charter....you can get close but your chart & even more important eye sight better be good
5) Traveler - that thin adjustment line is really loaded up....so wear gloves while adjusting......that did happen to me
6) Docking (side tie for water, etc) - try to arrange on Port side (wheel & controls) as it is easier to judge your distances & assist with lines if necessary but even more important do it upwind.....especially with any breeze, as windage will not help. 
7) MOVING ABOUT - the cockpit especially has many levels/steps to it including a step down then OVER to get into the Saloon ....easy for crew to feel like you cannot slip or have to hold on while on the Cat.....wrong. Watch out for hatches near rear hull steps, areas that do not have non-skid on them and interior cabin sole when wet
8) Hatches - don't forget to clase before getting underway...as waves/spray will still get that high
9) Tramps - cushions add comfort for happy hour.....drinks sit nicely on fiberglass divider

Good News:
1) Two engines - Helps manuvering alot - yes, it will spin on its "axis".... 
2) Space - for comfort & entertaining - no comparison to mono
3) Anchoring & Mooring - easier to see / access

Ask away if You have other questions

P.S. Forgot One - Watch the headroom as you move from deck or helm into / across cockpit as it is easy to bump head on Bimini frame


----------



## dancow (Nov 10, 2007)

Chuteman and Bernie: Thanks for the reply. Awesome information for our trip. I have a few questions - You mentioned potential overpowering the sail plan (I can see how that would happen). Would you recommend sailing under reefed main at how may knots of wind? How many reef points are available? Does the Genoa function well wile reefed and if so at what estimated point of sail size? I have heard of folks sailing for a week on reefed forward sail alone and never raising the main on this boat - what do you think. More questions to come - I hope I'm not bothering you too much.
Thanks for your reply.
Dan.


----------



## captainjay (Oct 11, 2007)

Dancow,
I have spent several weeks in US and British Virgins. I don't have any time on the particular boat you are asking about but I have spent some time on a large custome tri-hull. If you aren't sure about the boat it might be worth doing a "friendly skipper" for the first day. Sunsail can put a captain on the boat for your first day for $150 or so. He will go over the boat and sail plan so you can get comfortable with it. Usually you can drop them off to catch a ferry or cab back depending on were you spend the first night.
Jay


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

One piece of advice... multihulls don't give you the same warning signs of being overpowered that monohulls do. You generally reef a monohull for average wind speeds, but you really have to reef a multihull for the gusts. Unlike a monohull, a multihull can't deal with the gusts by heeling over and reducing sail area...


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

If you don't mind the $150 fee, I recommend getting a skipper for the first day. Not only will you get out before the rush since you won't have to go to the "Chart Briefing" (mainly a list of mooring places with bars/restaurants), but chances are pretty good at SunSail that you'll get a RYA certified instructor to assist you the first day. I've met a number of them and if you have more than 10 hours on a monohull you'll be better than 95% of their customers (including those who don't worry about transitioning to a multihull).


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

One other thing... most larger catamarans can turn very tightly and manuever quite well in tight spaces by using the fact that they've got two engines and can essentially pivot in place by putting one in forward and the other in reverse—turning tighter than would be possible with most monohulls.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

Dancow: I'll try to answer your new questions
Reefing wind speed - Sunsail will go over in boat checkout (very important as it will go over every part of the boat / equipment....time for lots of questions). If my memory is right, definitely 20 kts.......but think they were conservative and said 15-17 for 1st reef & 20-22 for 2nd. I found those numbers to be low but then again, each skipper will have to make that decision based on conditions & crew.
Reefing points - think there were 2 in the main.......I only got to #1 once.
Genoa - I only shortened a little (once) & did not sail on it alone.
I had great conditions (15-20 kts except a few quick squalls one day) all week so I did not have to jump thru too many hoops.
No bother & no worries


----------



## dancow (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the help! This is great information. I may have more questions as the weeks go by before sailing. If not - Hope to see you on the water sometime.
Dan.


----------

